# Lydden Spout Deep Level Shelter



## Priority 7 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lydden Spout, was the last stop on my whirl wind tour of Dover delights. I had been warned that the access was not for the feint hearted and had assumed a climb over a fence or or a squeeze through a gap designed for the anorexic. We arrived and walked in the blazing heat and I was finally faced with the "Access" a steep gradient decent too many feet above the beach. The shelter itself is tag free and retains a lot of its original features (All be it on the floor)and the main draw for me was the historic graffiti etched into the chalk..























































































Cheers for looking visited with Coverturbex, Urbexdad and some nonforum members. Cheers for an excellent weekend of explores Urbexdad.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2012)

Urbex documents, and preserves history. Fact.
But 99% of sites we do have been documented in someway or another before. To see something like this, that only a handful must have seen. Simply amazing, such an amazing piece of documentary. Thanks for risking your life to share


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 2, 2012)

Simply fantastic, thanks for posting this!


----------



## tank2020 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've looked down that cliff 3 times trying to take the step, but to no avail, did you do the plotting room up top. Excellent Pics


----------



## outkast (Jun 3, 2012)

and the mags are accesable....just


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2012)

That was a privilege to see those shots so much preserved,thank you.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 3, 2012)

Thats one place I doubt I'll ever see, I've seen one of the views over the access point - a bit too high and scary for me 

Great that it is so untouched and preserved.

'J Pritchard' - how neat is his writing!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks all, I have to say its a fair weather, dry trip only. Its perfectly safe if you are sensible and I owe a huge thankyou to the guys that took us there I couldn't do it on my own. The plotting room was trashed totally which was a real shame the door had been ripped off the opening  I didnt get to do the magazines but have already decided there is more for me to see and another trip is needed to see some more of the choice sites down at the white cliffs...


----------



## outkast (Jun 3, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Thanks all, I have to say its a fair weather, dry trip only. Its perfectly safe if you are sensible and I owe a huge thankyou to the guys that took us there I couldn't do it on my own. The plotting room was trashed totally which was a real shame the door had been ripped off the opening  I didnt get to do the magazines but have already decided there is more for me to see and another trip is needed to see some more of the choice sites down at the white cliffs...



The plotting room was trashed?

last time I was there it was reallly clean and tidy, a small shrine had been set up inside with pics and letters about the people who has served there, it was the best preserved plotting room in dover


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Not anymore bud the lads I went with said there was a shrine, visitors book and photos sadly no more its all gone  Some mindless idiots obviously valued the poultry scrap metal value above all else


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 3, 2012)

outkast said:


> The plotting room was trashed?
> 
> last time I was there it was reallly clean and tidy, a small shrine had been set up inside with pics and letters about the people who has served there, it was the best preserved plotting room in dover



That's so very mindless & bloody tragic & shows why within what we do is so very valid in documenting before its gone.
If youve got any pic's outkast post em up mate as never got to see it sadly



Priority 7 said:


> Not anymore bud the lads I went with said there was a shrine, visitors book and photos sadly no more its all gone  Some mindless idiots obviously valued the poultry scrap metal value above all else



Cheers Mate ,still worth seeing yet sad knowing the patheticness of some people


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jun 3, 2012)

Loving this,nice find....


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 3, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> I've looked down that cliff 3 times trying to take the step, but to no avail, did you do the plotting room up top. Excellent Pics


Tank bud it looks far worse than it is mate I will let you know when I am down your way as I would love to get some more shots from in there....by the way cheers for the tip on where to park for FH it was spot on...


----------



## outkast (Jun 3, 2012)

What is it with these ****** ******* who have to smash up everything they see, I swear to god if I had caught them.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn it...we found some backing card but that was it a shameless act of the mindless...


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 3, 2012)

Cheers outcast and thanks for posting those pictures mate and share your sentiments.
Just dis belief and anger


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 3, 2012)

outkast said:


> What is it with these f***** ******* who have to smash up everything they see, I swear to god if id caught them.
> 
> 
> Got to agree with you there having just been to a place in north Wales that had been chavved to B-Jaysus.
> ...


----------



## outkast (Jun 3, 2012)

I apologise if my language offended anyone, this sort of thing just makes my blood boil


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 4, 2012)

You are forgiven mate ,but they are not and fully understand your anger
ps we need to get out again soon


----------



## outkast (Jun 4, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> You are forgiven mate ,but they are not and fully understand your anger
> ps we need to get out again soon



Yes mate, will PM you


----------



## urbexdad (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome report again mate, the descent down into the shelter was nerve wracking to sat the least but soooo glad we did it !!...Some cracking pics mate !! Nice one !...On the subject of the plotting room i totally share the sentiments on here i saw the plotting room when the tributes were left 12-15 months ago and it really moving and going back the other Sunday seeing the state of it broke my heart...i share outkasts comments if i got hold of the s**mbags that did stuff like this id be looking at a spell at Her Majs pleasure !!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 5, 2012)

outkast said:


> What is it with these ****** ******* who have to smash up everything they see, I swear to god if I had caught them.



So sad as it was in those older photos - so sad as it is now - for very different reasons.


----------



## richy142 (Jun 6, 2012)

glad you got in there priority 7, this one place not many venture in to. hows that entrance now? even the views just outside are worth a pic alone 
glad me an outkast got into (even though was now a couple of years ago) the plotting room. we only now have the pics of what the shrine was like.


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 6, 2012)

Been thinking on this one quite a bit as am disgusted with what's has happened here as so very disrespectful 
I am in two minds to contact the local paper as a story here to be told and not a nice one at that 
I'm honestly not a great lover of press attention, But it could shows that we do is genuinely document what can be gone forever tomorrow 
& scope for a positive outlook in what we do and share .
Would you guys be willing to allow the use of photos if asked?

EDIT
In fact forget my last as they would just seal it all up and didn’t think it through fully SK


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 6, 2012)

My photo's are theirs to use no problem, let me know if they want the hi-res versions


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 6, 2012)

richy142 said:


> glad you got in there priority 7, this one place not many venture in to. hows that entrance now? even the views just outside are worth a pic alone
> glad me an outkast got into (even though was now a couple of years ago) the plotting room. we only now have the pics of what the shrine was like.



Have any of you guys got closer shots of the photos I may be able to reproduce them and upscale them so we could try and put some of them back


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 8, 2012)

outkast said:


> I apologise if my language offended anyone, this sort of thing just makes my blood boil




No probs and it makes mine boil too. For what it's worth we signed up to the "Urbexers Against Vandalism" site to show how we feel. To be honest thoigh as a site it's more a gesture than anything likely to make a difference in the immediate future but I'm hoping they are going to take the site a stage further.


----------



## richy142 (Jun 8, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Have any of you guys got closer shots of the photos I may be able to reproduce them and upscale them so we could try and put some of them back




i don't think i have, i'll have to look over the weekend. i'll chat to outkast about it as i'm seeing him. would be good to get A1 poster size pics of outkasts and stick them on the wall, where the original photos were in the plotting room, if you know what i mean.as for the book, surpose thats gone/trashed?


----------



## outkast (Jun 8, 2012)

I think they are the only pics I have, but if anyone wants to use them for anything then be my guest


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey outkast I am guessing you used a DSLR any chance you have the original jpg or better still raw's? I may be able to do something with them


----------



## outkast (Jun 8, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Hey outkast I am guessing you used a DSLR any chance you have the original jpg or better still raw's? I may be able to do something with them



Yes a canon dslr, PM me your email and I will send the originals over, unfortunely they are not in raw


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jun 9, 2012)

Now this is true Urbex - I've seen the descent down the cliff to the entrance, and it is not pretty! Risking life and limb for an explore...


----------



## nelly (Jun 9, 2012)

Top photos P7 and kudos for getting in!!!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry don't like bumping my threads but just wondered if anyone had had any luck with photos of the photos in the plotting room shrine I managed to find one online and this is what I managed from it:

*Original*







*Crop*






*Final*






Its a little grainy but its better than nothing I hope you agree


----------



## techmylife (Aug 18, 2012)

Nicely done. It's great to see stuff from places that are so near to me. I've only just noticed that urbexdad is a fellow Folkestonian!

Seriously guys, if you're down this way again, hit me up, I'd be honoured!


----------



## gingrove (Aug 18, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> A very humbling and honourable thing to do
> stand firm and man the palisade and rack up both barrels with rock salt.
> 
> We cant change the world ,,but we can assist in helping documenting it, in our own way.
> Let the splore wagons roll



Never mind the rock salt I'd rather use fleshette rounds or SSg :icon_evil


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice pics...


----------

